# EMPI axle shafts - Grease or No Grease?



## slawler999 (Nov 30, 2009)

Recently purchased a pair of EMPI axle shafts. In each box was a notice claiming that the CV joints are shipped from the factory without grease. Looking at the inner CV joints they appear to be full of grease. The outer CV joints are sealed with boot clamps so I'm not 100% if they have grease in them although I think they do as they rotate smoothly. Question - should I remove the clamps to verify they they are greased? It seems odd to have to do this. Does anyone have any insight into this? Thanks.


----------



## shurik06_83 (Oct 19, 2006)

the boot would not be seald up if it had no grease they might have the manual cover whole axle and just the cv joint ends that u can buy if u buy the iner or outer end it comes with no grease as u have to pack it mount it on the shaft and do up the clips


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I used to sell Empi products, and the axles were shipped to me without grease for the inner joints. The outer came greased. If your box had a note, it would also come with a packet of grease.

They are shipped without grease on inner joints because they are open, and would make a big mess during shipping.

For my customers, I greased the joints and bound them with zip ties. Then I would cover the joint in a plastic bag. I did this solely for customer satisfaction. 

When I dealt with another company, they actually provided a plastic cap to cover the inner joint.
That did the same as my plastic bags.


----------



## slawler999 (Nov 30, 2009)

*EMPI axle shafts - Grease or No Grease*

Thanks for the input. The axle shafts had sealed outer CV joints and the inner ones had a transparent plastic cover which was zip-tied on. They were also covered with a plastic baggie. Looked like there was plenty of grease in the inner ones. I went to the EMPI web site and found the same notice that was in my box regarding adding grease with the exception of the following line:

(Note: Newer production Axles already have Grease applied to these Joints so all
of the instructions listed below may or may not apply).

Maybe I got an older copy of the notice stuffed in my box??

Anyway, based on what I've seen and read I think it's safe to move forward with the installation.

Thanks!


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

grease is cheap Don't be shy about packing some more in there if in doubt.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

you have EMPI axle shafts?

do yourself a favor and THROW THEM AWAY. lol

im kidding, but anyway

ive heard a few horror stories about chinese empi axles.. beware.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Good luck with those...I didn't want to hassle with repacking/rebooting mess so I bought one...When it arrived, I took one look at it and sent it back!....Shaft wasn't even painted, just bare steel....and the rubber boots looked like they were molded by the afternoon Kindergarten class!...Who knows the quality of the CV joints?...I ordered boot kits and cleaned and regreased my OEM CV's..which is way cheaper..if you catch the boot crackin B4 joints get ruined by dirt and water!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

its stupidly hard to get the outter CV joint off the axle, anyone got any pointers?


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

If I had any doubt, I'd cut the clamps, be sure it was fully greased and put the boots make on with metal zip ties becasue I refuse to wonder about things like that and I hate nagging doubts.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Glegor said:


> its stupidly hard to get the outter CV joint off the axle, anyone got any pointers?


I will assume you know how it will all go back together, if in doubt read your Bentley manual.

With the boot clamps removed off the outer boot, secure the axle shaft on a bench vise or have a friend hold it.

I use a copper faced hammer (Thor brand from the UK) and strike the axle.
Bentley says to use a soft faced hammer, but do not use a steel hammer (it will deform the axle joint).
Brass or rigid rubber/poly are suitable too.










I got my copper hammer from my Snap On dist.


----------

